# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  تعاملي مع الخاص بحذر..

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،  
أختي الحبيبة .. 
لا شك أننا نجتمع هنا في هذه المجلس المبارك حبا في الله وحرصا على مرضاته وأملا فيه -تعالى- أن يجعلنا عونا لبعضنا على طاعته .. 
ولا يخفى عليكِ أيتها الغالية أن عالم النت عالم مجهول .. إلى حدٍ كبير .. يجب توخي الحذر في التعامل فيه مع من حولنا.. 
ولتحقيق الفائدة المرجوة من هذا المجلس وددت تنبه أخواتي وتذكيرهن بأمر توخي الحذر في التعامل على الخاص, فلا يشترط أن يكون المعرف نسائيا حتى تسارعي بالتعرف على الأخت والتساهل في إعطائها البريد أو العنوان أو الهاتف .....  
فإن أمر إعطاء البريد ورقم الهاتف وتبادل المعلومات من الأهمية بمكان .. فتنبهي يرعاكِ الله 
ولا أعني بكلامي هذا عدم الثقة في أخواتي, بل أحسن الظن بهن جميعا, وأحسبهن على خير ولا أزكيهن على الله.. 
ويشهد الله أني لا أقصد بكلامي معينا؛ فأرجو ألا يُحمل كلامي على محمل خطأ, أو يفهم منه غير الذي أعني.. 
ولم أجد مثل هذا المجلس الطيب في حسن خلق أهله, ولكن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم, والحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة, فكثير ما يتألم قلبي عندما أرى مشاركة من أخ لأخت أو العكس, وبها .. راجع الخاص!  
والأمر قد لا يخلو من وجود دخلاء لهم مآرب سيئة , فعليكِ -أختني الكريمة- بعدم التسرع في هذا الأمر, وحتى لو تمت المراسلة على الخاص بين الأخوات, فليكن مجرد تعارف سطحي حتى يتضح الأمر وتطمئن النفوس, فالسلامة لا يعدلها شيء. 
وما دفعني إلى هذا التحذير إلا خوفي عليكِ أيتها الجوهرة المكنونة .. 
ونصيحة لكل أخواتي إن شككتِ في أخت, أو تبين لك أنها تريد نشر فكر ضال أو منهج منحرف, فعليك بمراسلة الإدارة على الفور, وهذا من باب التعاون على البر والتقوى.. 
والله أسأل أن يحفظنا جميعا من كل سوء وأن يبارك في جمعكن الطيب 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
سلمتِ أيا غالية  وبارك الله فيك ِ

----------


## مجلس المشرفين

بارك الله فيكن وجزاكن الله خيرا
تم تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته

----------


## مريدة العلم

موعظة طيبه 


جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي التوحيد

ونفع الله بكِ

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى اختي الفاضلة وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك 

موعظة قيمة أحسن الله اليك

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة لهذه النصيحة المهمة
نسأل الله أن يجنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن...

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أحسن الله إليكِ ..

صدقتِ وأجدتِ بارك الله في كلماتك ..

----------


## محبة الكتاب والسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله اختنا الفاضلة خير الجزاء

لاحرمت الأجر والمثوبة

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

جزاك الله كل خير
ودعيني أكرر ماقلتيـه
ولكن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم, والحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة, 

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## أبغى الخاتمة الحسنة

أحسنتى أحسن الله اليكِ اختاه
موضوع مهم خاصة للجديدات فى عالم الانترنت

----------


## أم عاصم الجزائرية

السلام عليكم
 بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الدنياساعه فجعلها طاعه

اّلسلأم علّيكم ورحمة الله وبركاّته
جزاّك الله خير اختي الفاّضله
ونفع الله بك الإسلآم

----------


## زبيدة 5

أعلن رسميا أنني لا أتلقى أي رسالة من أي كان  رجلا أو امرأة وبغيتي من هذا المنتدى الإجابة على تساؤلاتي وطرح المواضيع التي تهمني ولا وقت لدي لمثل هذا التواصل وقد حاولت تعديل التسجيل مرارا لإعلان ذلك ورجوت المشرفين دون جدوى وشكر الله للجميع .
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم .

----------


## غايتي رضا ربي

وعليكم السلام..جزاك الله خير كثر الله من امثالك...وهذا دليل واضح على خوفك وحرصك الشديد على اخواتك حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## مجلس المشرفين

> أعلن رسميا أنني لا أتلقى أي رسالة من أي كان رجلا أو امرأة وبغيتي من هذا المنتدى الإجابة على تساؤلاتي وطرح المواضيع التي تهمني ولا وقت لدي لمثل هذا التواصل وقد حاولت تعديل التسجيل مرارا لإعلان ذلك ورجوت المشرفين دون جدوى وشكر الله للجميع .
> وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم .


بارك الله في الاخت الكريمه وباقي الاخوات
قد اوقفنا خاصية تلقيك للرسائل على بريدك الخاص
ونرجو منك و من باقي الاخوات مخاطبتنا في [ مجلس الشكاوى ]
لاي شكوى اوطلب يكون مثل هذا
وبارك الله فيكن

----------


## ام عبد الباسط

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك ، و جعله في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## مريم الجزائر

بارك الله فيكِ و جزاكِ خيرا
((ضيفة جديدة))

----------


## أمة الله مريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
جزاك الله خير جزاء ، ما أطيب وأحلى وأصدق كلامك أيتها الطيبة الحنون .لمست هذا من كلامك والكلام عندما يكون صادقا ولوجه الله تعالى فهو ينطلق من القلب ليصل مباشرة إلى القلب ونحس بصدقه.
الحقيقة اليوم فقط تفطنت إلى وجودكن أيتها الألوكيات فغالبا ما كان تواجدي لمدة قصيرة ، وهو ما لم يسمح لي بالتعرف عليكن ، فهل تقبللني أختا لكن ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

شكر الله لكن أخواتي الكريمات






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> جزاك الله خير جزاء ، ما أطيب وأحلى وأصدق كلامك أيتها الطيبة الحنون .لمست هذا من كلامك والكلام عندما يكون صادقا ولوجه الله تعالى فهو ينطلق من القلب ليصل مباشرة إلى القلب ونحس بصدقه.
> الحقيقة اليوم فقط تفطنت إلى وجودكن أيتها الألوكيات فغالبا ما كان تواجدي لمدة قصيرة ، وهو ما لم يسمح لي بالتعرف عليكن ، فهل تقبللني أختا لكن ؟



شرف لنا أختنا الفاضلة أن تكوني عضوة معنا, ,وشكر لك حسن ظنك, والله أسأل أن يجعلنا جميعًا عونًا لبعضنا على طاعته وحسن عبادته وأن يظلنا بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله.

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

زادك الله حرصا علي اخواتك في الله  وحفظنا الله واياك وكل اخواتي في المنتدي من شر كل ذي شر هو اخذ بناصيته ان ربي علي صراط مستقيم

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكن الله خيرا على حرصكن..وزادكن حياءا وعفافا وهدى وتقى.

----------


## تلميذة نحو

في نظري ,, صندوق الرسائل الخاصة شيطان أصغر, والشياطين الكبار هي المسنجر وغيرها من برامج الشات

نعم على المسلمة أن تحذر من الغواية البطيئة, فعبر السنوات لن تشعر أن هذا الرجل الذي تحادثه غريبا عنها, بل على العكس ستشعر بعلاقة وطيدة معه, مدة طويلة لتنمو علاقة غير شرعية بين الاثنين

نسأل الله السلامة
وجزاك الله خير أختي على التذكرة

----------


## طالبة فقه

صدقت والله وهذا ماأخاف منه...
اســأل الله السلامة والعافية...

----------


## عبق الياسمين

أحسن الله إليك غاليتي , الآن فقط تنبهت لهذا الشيء , مع ندرة الرسائل التي أتلقى أو أرسل فقط تعد على أصابع اليد الواحدة , لكن استخدامي كان بحسن نية وللحاجة الشديدة جدا جدا .

أسعدك ربي وكما قالت إحداهن ما يخرج من القلب يلامس القلب , بوركتن وسلمتن .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيك أخيتي وأرجوا من الله أن يثيبك خير الثواب على ما تقدميه في هذا الموقع,
وأن يبعد عنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن,وأن يصلح أحوالنا وذريتنا اللهم آمين آمين آمين.

----------


## مروة عاشور

أخواتي الفضليات: 
حفيدة المتولي
مزن
تلميذة نحو
طالبة فقه
عبق الياسمين
أم عبد الرحمن

تقبل الله دعواتكن الطيبة وبارك فيكن وشكر لكن مروركن العذب

هذا ونحسن الظن بإخواننا وأخواتنا جميعًا, وإنما كان التنبيه فقط من مبدأ (السلامة لا يعدلها شيء) حفظكن الرحمن من شر كل فتنة.

----------


## تحية

جزاك الله خيرا.
وأنا قد بدأت المشاركة في هذا المنتدى لفترة قصيرة. وأتمنى أن نتبادل المعرفة والحكمة والنصيحة.
والله الموفق للصواب.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكن الله الجنة بغير حساب..نعوذ بالله من الفتن.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاك الله خيرا.
> وأنا قد بدأت المشاركة في هذا المنتدى لفترة قصيرة. وأتمنى أن نتبادل المعرفة والحكمة والنصيحة.
> والله الموفق للصواب.


حياكِ الله معنا أختي الكريمة حكمة 
والله أسأل لكِ النفع والإفادة والصحبة الصالحة
نورتِ المجلس..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاكن الله الجنة بغير حساب..نعوذ بالله من الفتن.


آمين آمين آمين
وإياكِ أيتها الفاضلة.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أتمنى أن يعود الموضوع مثبتا كما كان ، لأن هناك أخوات دخلن ولا يعلمن عن النات شيءا ، ولا عن الاتصالات شيءا ، .

----------


## أصولية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بالفعل بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## أصولية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## الحافظة

جزاك الله خيرا أختاه على التنبيه 
ورزقك ربي حبه ورضاه وتوفيقه وسعادة وراحة الداريين

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين آمين
وجزاكن الله كل خير وحفظكن ونساء المسلمين من كل شر
مازالت بعض الأخوات تعاني مشكلات الثقة الزائدة في غير أهلها, فتنبهن رعاكن الله.

----------


## هدير

صدقتِ بما قلتِ 
بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة التوحيد

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

جزاكِ الله خيراً على التنبيه

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيك.
وهدى الله الجميع لكل خير.


نرجوا التثبيت.

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحذير من قلب محب لأخواتها ، فبارك اللهم في أختنا التوحيد اللهم واحفظها .. آمين

تقول أحدى الأخوات الفاضلات وهي مشرفة عامة على أحدى المنتديات
أنها لديها الصلاحية لمتابعة الرسائل بين الأعضاء ..وترى العجب العجاب !!
وليس هي فقط بل هناك المدير العام ونائب المدير والمشرف العام وبعض المراقبين والمشرفين ..
لديهم الصلاحية في ذلك الأمر .. 
فلزم مني أن أخبر الأخوات بأن كل المنتديات جميعها وبدون استثناء بها تلك الخاصية 
بمعني أنه ليس هناك رسائل خاصة بل هي مفتوحة بالنسبة لمن ذكرتهم سابقا من مسؤولين على المنتدي فيجب على الأخوات الفاضلات الانتباه لذلك والحذر كل الحذر من إرسال أسرار بين البعض والبعض ليس فقط خوفا من الأخوات وبعضهن بل خوفا من المشرفين والمراقبين والمدير ففي بعض المنتديات هناك من لا ذمة له فيطلع على تلك الأسرار والرسائل والأرقام .. ومن ثم تبدأ عملية الابتزاز والتشهير وخلافها ..
رجاء ،، الانتباه لذلك جيدا ولتكن رسائلنا لا تحتوي على أسرار أو أرقام أو أمور شخصية خاااصة .. وليس ذلك وحسب بل أن في استطاعت المسؤولين استرجاع الرسائل المحذوفة وهي تلك التي يقوم العضو بحذفها ..
وأخيرا وفي المقام الأول يجب أن نخاف الله في تلك الرسائل ..
هذا والله ولي التوفيق
محبتكم وأختكم أم بدر

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليك أختنا "التوحيد " على حرصك الدائم على الأخوات في المنتدى ..

وأحسن الله اليك أختنا " أم بدر " على هذا التحذير الهام الذي تغفل عنه الكثير من الأخوات الفاضلات ..

----------

